# hi



## tim981 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello Everyone

Looking forward to getting your advice! 

Tim


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there, Tim.

Welcome and Happy New Year... 

Posted on Feeling guilty--should I.....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, Tim!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM, Tim! We look forward to hearing about your situation and helping to offer viable solutions!

*


----------

